# is this BIANCHI worth $600?



## ivzhao (Jul 5, 2006)

please take a look at this Bianchi. i am a bike newbie and the guy who's selling it doesnt know much about his bike neither. i just went to see the bike today and it's in like 90-93% new condition.

























































and here's another link to its descriptions:
https://www.goodybank.com/bianchi/bianchi.html

the rear drop-outs and the hubs are made by GIPIEMME which are not in the pictures.

he's asking $600 US for the bike. is it worth it?

ivan

thank you for your time


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

If it is Columbus SL, it has decent tubes. I believe they slapped that "Campione Del Mondo" sticker on all their road frames that year.

It is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay. It certainly looks in nice shape. The questions is, what do you want to do with it? For the same money, you can buy a used modern bike with brifters and that will accommodate a modern drive train without resetting the rear. So if you are looking at modernizing it or upgrading anything, I would argue that it is not worth it-- maybe $400 at the most. If you have always wanted this particular bike, and wanted to keep it vintage, you might consider it- but still talk him down. I wouldn't pay any extra for shipping....

Still, this strikes me as someone who remembers how much he paid for it new, and thinks it is worth more than it is. Kinda like a guy trying to sell a vintage Mac computer from '86--- asking $600 for it.


----------



## elvisVerde (Jul 17, 2005)

*I agree with this guy...*

In this case age really is not a value enhancer. Old stuff doesn't mesh well with todays gear very well, and todays stuff is actually more desirable, not _just_ different or newer. Take your time with a bike purchase, walk away from this one if the guy doesn't come way down. I agree that $400 would be decent. 




filtersweep said:


> If it is Columbus SL, it has decent tubes. I believe they slapped that "Campione Del Mondo" sticker on all their road frames that year.
> 
> It is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay. It certainly looks in nice shape. The questions is, what do you want to do with it? For the same money, you can buy a used modern bike with brifters and that will accommodate a modern drive train without resetting the rear. So if you are looking at modernizing it or upgrading anything, I would argue that it is not worth it-- maybe $400 at the most. If you have always wanted this particular bike, and wanted to keep it vintage, you might consider it- but still talk him down. I wouldn't pay any extra for shipping....
> 
> Still, this strikes me as someone who remembers how much he paid for it new, and thinks it is worth more than it is. Kinda like a guy trying to sell a vintage Mac computer from '86--- asking $600 for it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Depends. If you've got Celeste-lust, it's a very nice bike for one that old. Some of the higher end Bianchis were very nice bikes. It might be worth $600 if you truly want an older frame with downtube shifters and all. However, it's not worth it if you end up wanting to replace the shifters, derailleurs, etc. to more modern components.

I had a mid-80s Bianchi Nuovo Racing that I orginally bought for about $550 new. I parted it out a few years ago and probably recouped my initial investment. I regret selling it now because I'd like to have an old classic bike. It wasn't worth upgrading with newer components, but was very nice for someone simply wanting a classic old bike.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are a Bianchi collector, maybe. 1980s Bianchi frames (without parts) often sell for $300 on eBay. But if you are a newbie rider, forget it. You would probably be more comfortable on a newer bike with intergrated brake-shift levers (brifters), handlebars that are a bit more "anatomic" and a modern stem that you can flip up or down depending on your riding style.

Just as an example, here's a 2000 Bianchi on NYC craigslist for $600: http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/181102243.html

I recently bought a mint 1980s Panasonic lugged steel road bike for about $220. Meanwhile, a brand-new Trek 1000 will set you back $600. http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/trek/PRD_290760_5668crx.aspx

Good luck and safe riding.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

There are a couple things which detract from this bike's value:

1. Not a full Campy group. Just Campy derailleurs.

2. Not classic Super Record or Nuevo Record derailleurs.

So, to my way of thinking, this would be kind of a "Plymouth Duster" relative to other Italian-made Bianchis. It will never be valuable like a Barracuda or a Charger, but it will gain some collector value as the REALLY nice Mopars (or Bianchis in the case of the bike) become increasingly scarce.

As a daily rider, you can get a better performing bicycle for significantly less money if you shop around for a while.

If I were me, I'd go $300, with an eye to keeping this one as a collector.

- FBB


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Mid-level Italian Bianchi, with the crankset changed out, I think. The Campy parts are Victory / Triomphe (I could never tell the difference), and that crankset had a weird, 116mm BCD that nothing else used. Chainrings are tough to get. The crank on this bike looks like a pre-Biopace Shimano 600, but it's tough to tell from the picture. Campy, it aint.

It's not worth anywhere close to $600. You can get a clean, full Super Record Reparto Corse Bianchi for that. I wouldn't pay over $200 for this bike, and then only if it's a full SL frame. Seamed Columbus tubing would still get the sticker, IIRC, and would drive the price down even further. If you really want it, see what he'll take. Don't be a jerk about it, people have no idea what bike depreciation is like, and they always think their bikes are worth more than they are. But don't get screwed, either.

--Shannon


----------



## mountain-cruze (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll agree with that the value of that bike is roughly about $150 to $200. It's one to two years newer then my all-original Bianchi (have a look at my other post in this forum for compairison), but I'm not certain that it was a higher end model then mine - perhaps the same, or one model up. I'm a bit suspicious over the contrast between the component groups, and do belive some of those components are not original. While that may not necisarily be a bad thing, it does tend to show the bike may not be completly original.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> Mid-level Italian Bianchi, with the crankset changed out, I think. The Campy parts are Victory / Triomphe (I could never tell the difference), and that crankset had a weird, 116mm BCD that nothing else used. Chainrings are tough to get. The crank on this bike looks like a pre-Biopace Shimano 600, but it's tough to tell from the picture. Campy, it aint.
> 
> It's not worth anywhere close to $600. You can get a clean, full Super Record Reparto Corse Bianchi for that. I wouldn't pay over $200 for this bike, and then only if it's a full SL frame. Seamed Columbus tubing would still get the sticker, IIRC, and would drive the price down even further. If you really want it, see what he'll take. Don't be a jerk about it, people have no idea what bike depreciation is like, and they always think their bikes are worth more than they are. But don't get screwed, either.
> 
> --Shannon


The rear derailleur and shift levers are definitely 1st generation C-Record, not Victory/triomphe. The front derailleur is also a high end version, may be C-Record or Chorus. These are probably the most valuable parts of the entire bike. 
I do agree the entire bike as a whole is worth about $300 or less.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

orbeamike said:


> The rear derailleur and shift levers are definitely 1st generation C-Record, not Victory/triomphe. The front derailleur is also a high end version, may be C-Record or Chorus. These are probably the most valuable parts of the entire bike.
> I do agree the entire bike as a whole is worth about $300 or less.


Didn't the rear C-Record shifter have a larger barrel, to accomodate the retrofriction mechanism? Also, I though the C rear derailleur was more rounded, where the Victory / Triomphe were the very blocky looking ones. I don't have pix handy, but that's what I remember...

--Shannon


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> Didn't the rear C-Record shifter have a larger barrel, to accomodate the retrofriction mechanism? Also, I though the C rear derailleur was more rounded, where the Victory / Triomphe were the very blocky looking ones. I don't have pix handy, but that's what I remember...
> 
> --Shannon


The original C-Record was introduced around '85 as 7 speed friction shifter, then around '86 Campy introduced the dreaded syncro I and II retrofriction to try to compete with Shimano's SIS. The victory/ triomphe shifters levers' body is also completely straight with a round top. Unlike the curved body and assymetrical top shown above. 
The rear derailleur shown does have more rounded front plate and engraved log, it also has completely solid jokey cage, which I believed only used in the very 1st gen C-Record. where as the victory/triomphe has a completely flat front plate with creases on each side.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Saying this bike is worth only $150-200 is absolutely ludicrous. The rear derailleur alone is worth that much. The first generation derailleurs that are properly described as such sell for a minimum of $150 on ebay. I agree with the $400 estimate.


----------



## mountain-cruze (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe it's my location, but I only see one brand new 10-speed campy going for more then $100 on Ebay (it's almost $200). It looks like most used Campys are going for about $50-80 on ebay (again, this maybe due to location and the models I see being sold).

Okay, I know this is not the same model Bianchi... However, we can watch this bid and see where it ends up... That maybe helpful in determining the value.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/BIANCHI-STRADA-L...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

mountain-cruze said:


> Maybe it's my location, but I only see one brand new 10-speed campy going for more then $100 on Ebay (it's almost $200). It looks like most used Campys are going for about $50-80 on ebay (again, this maybe due to location and the models I see being sold).
> 
> Okay, I know this is not the same model Bianchi... However, we can watch this bid and see where it ends up... That maybe helpful in determining the value.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/BIANCHI-STRADA-L...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


If you have no understanding of bicycles, you might as well not write anything. The bike that you show the link for is so far removed from the one being discussed as to be totally laughable. The only similarity is the Bianchi name. What you are suggesting as being comparable would be akin to comparing a Chrysler K-car to Chrysler Viper. Granted both have the same manufacturer's name but that is where the similarities end. For a better comparison, take the following ebay search result: http://sporting-goods.search-comple...slcZ0QQsaslopZ1QQsofocusZbsQQsorefinesearchZ1 There is one single bike that comes in under $300 and these are for concluded auctions. All of these bikes have more comparable frames (not gas-pipe and pressed dropouts like on the one you link to) and similar level components.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

dnalsaam said:
 

> Saying this bike is worth only $150-200 is absolutely ludicrous. The rear derailleur alone is worth that much. The first generation derailleurs that are properly described as such sell for a minimum of $150 on ebay. I agree with the $400 estimate.


A 1st gen C-Record rear derailleur may command $150-200, but it would have to be either NOS or very close to NOS. The shift levers and front derailleurs arn't worth all that much (I see similar derilleurs and shift levers for sale at swap meet for $20 or less all the times). Other than the Modolo brakes, which I have no gauge on value, the rest of the bike in my opinion has no cllectible value. The frame by itself may fetch around $100 to $150 on a good day (Not having Campy dropouts is what hurts the value of the frame) 
Adding it all up and I would be hard pressed to go over $300.


----------



## distinct (May 27, 2003)

Looks like he didn't take very good care of it... check out that rust!


----------



## mountain-cruze (Jul 18, 2006)

Whoops! Yea, thats like compairing a Yogo to a Ferrari (my very-very-very bad).


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

mountain-cruze said:


> Whoops! Yea, thats like compairing a Yogo to a Ferrari (my very-very-very bad).


I sure do like the attitude of folks in the Retro-Classic forum! There's not very much of the ego-driven bickering you see in some of the others.

Gracefully done, mountain-cruze!!!

- FBB


----------



## mountain-cruze (Jul 18, 2006)

:mad2: Well, I should have really looked first. I don't think it was worth the starting bid amount once I did have a good look at it...


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

I tell you what... My only road bike is aluminum and I've been looking for a steel 52 to 53cm frame or bike. I don't particularly care if it's modern or retro... Bianchi is at the top of my list... If that bike was local to me, I'd buy it for $300... I definately wouldn't go to $600 though.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys have any experience with Bianchi Trofeo's? 8 speed rear, 2 speed front with DT shifters? Seems like a nice frame...Bianchi is still building on the frame, though gone is the Chromoly fork, and the rear triangles...now carbon rear and forks.


----------

